

Samsung copies Apple's OS X dock - dko
http://www.cultofmac.com/187428/now-samsung-is-ripping-off-apples-os-x-dock-for-their-windows-8-machines/

======
patdennis
I mean, third party docks have been available for a long time. This does come
across as a bit tone deaf, though.

~~~
astrodust
"Sorry? What? Looks like Apple? Who are they?"

Is this going to be their defense on this matter?

Can't someone else create something worth copying?

